# Civil Service Rates



## FredBloggs (12 Feb 2008)

Can anyone tell me what are Civil Service Mileage Rates?


----------



## 8till8 (12 Feb 2008)

Revenue can, its on their website


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2008)

Or ?


----------



## oakrise (12 Feb 2008)

The rates are as follows:

cars up to 1.2 - 0.8392

1.2 up to 1.5 - 0.9922

1.5 and over - 1.2601

Thanks


----------



## becky (12 Feb 2008)

The rates are I have are - public service:

cars up to 1.2 - 0.8605

1.2 up to 1.5 - 102.58

1.5 and over - 129.88

Effective 1st July 2006.


----------



## Staples (12 Feb 2008)

http://www.finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=4039

From the mouth of Biffo


----------



## becky (12 Feb 2008)

Would have thought we all had the same rates - not complaining mind.  We must be more derserving in the HSE.


----------



## gipimann (12 Feb 2008)

There are different rates set for Civil Service and Health Service/Public Authority which explains the differences in earlier posts.

Depending on which section of the HSE one works in though, will depend on whether the current mileage rates are being paid!  (speaking from experience on this one )


----------



## becky (12 Feb 2008)

gipimann - July 2006 are the most recent ones we got and are th eone one the hsenet afaik.  I don't do much travel and subs but one year I received €200 arrears.  Others got €1000's - nice surprise.


----------



## Pique318 (12 Feb 2008)

€1.29 per mile ? and a (€1.20) litre of petrol (in a 1.9 petrol at least) will get you about 6-7 miles...not bad at all. You get back enough to do 6 times the journey !


----------



## csirl (12 Feb 2008)

Where rates in excess of the civil service rates are paid, the amount in excess is taxable.

Some public bodies have higher than civil service rates because of historic union agreements decades ago whereby the unions in those bodies (or the ancestoral organisations of those bodies) were successful in an IR claim which gave them the civil service rates plus X%. 

The Revenue Commissioners regard the civil service rates as being correct as these rates are based on real calculations into the cost of running a car. These calculations include "overheads" as well as running costs thus the amounts paid are more that the cost of petrol etc. Overheads include things like the costs of purchasing the car over a 5 year period using car finance, insurance, depreciation etc. The Dept of Finance goes through a detailed process every year when calculating the rates. 

The "reduced mileage" rate on the D/Finance circular is the running costs only element which is used in certain circumstances.

The official position of Revenue and Finance has traditionally been very strong on anything in excess of D/Finance rates is regarded as taxable pay, though, I'm not sure how rigourously this is enforced in some public bodies in reality (anyone know?).


----------



## gipimann (12 Feb 2008)

Pique318 said:


> €1.29 per mile ? and a (€1.20) litre of petrol (in a 1.9 petrol at least) will get you about 6-7 miles...not bad at all. You get back enough to do 6 times the journey !


 
Don't forget to factor in the additional insurance required (at minimum an employer indemnity which some insurance companies charge for, or group 2 insurance if goods are carried).

The rates quoted apply for the first 4000 miles (or KM equivalent) per year - after that they're halved.

There's also the usual additional wear and tear on the car (depending on the amount of miles travelled) and wear and tear on the car driver! 

Not trying to justify the amounts, just completing the picture!


----------



## becky (12 Feb 2008)

csirl - I checked this years ago and I didn't have to declare these to the tax man - I work in the HSE btw.  
Gipimann - do you know wanything about this?


----------

